# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Kakva bočica je najbolja?

## la11

Interesira me kakave bočice su najbolje.Da li plastične,staklene i koje marke?

----------


## Lu

po meni plasticne, jer sam citala da staklene nisu dobre za majcino mlijeko, kako sam ponekad izdajala kad me nije bilo pio je na bocicu. i to (kršitelj koda) jer ima neki sistem da ne guta puno zraka. na dohranu jos nismo krenuli pa ne znam za eventualno nesto drugo

----------


## Mima

Ovisi za što. Ako hraniš dijete adaptiranim mlijekom, onda mislim da nije toliko bitna bočica nego duda - zapravo, bitno je koju dudu dijete želi prihvatiti. Vjerojatno zapravo većina djece prihvaća svaku dudu, ali Lea nije dok je bila skroz mala, nego je htjela isključivo dude od kaučuka i to neanatomske. Sada jede na (kršitelj koda)ove dude i imamo (kršitelj koda)ove bočice - a da li su najbolje - pa, ne znam, široke su pa su zgodne za korištenje, a nekako su i najrasprostranjenije. No, zapravo, mislim da te (kršitelj koda)ove dude i nisu napametniji izbor za djecu koja jedu isključivo adaptirano mlijeko jer su one kakti napravljene da podržavaju dojenje pa imaju slow flow da se beba ne i naučila na prejednostavno dobivanje hrane tj. da ne mora puno sisati.

----------


## happy mummy

a zasto ti treba bocica? nama je skroz lijepo i bez nje  8)

----------


## happy mummy

otisao nedovrsen post.   :Embarassed:  vidim da si pitanje stavila pod dohranu, tako pretpostavljam da ti hoces bocicu nakon sto je dijete napunilo 6 mjeseci. ako ste do sada bili bez nje, bolje je bebu i ne uciti na bocicu. piti moze zlicicom, ili iz case.

----------


## Janoccka

Mi smo u dohrani isto koristili samo čašu i žličicu.

----------


## branka1

I ja sam htjela pitati koliko je staro dijete. Mi smo i prije 6. mjeseca počeli s bočicom sa sportskim čepom ili s kljunom, a uskoro polako i sa čašom. Bočica jako kratko za čaj, ali s par mjeseci  :Crying or Very sad:  , ali tada još nisam čula za ovaj forum  :Smile:

----------


## ms. ivy

pridružujemo se klubu ne-imalaca bočice.   :Grin:  za dohranu je dovoljna žličica, čaša i kljun.

----------


## la11

dijete se još nije rodilo,termin je tek u 8 mj.  :Smile:  ali neki dan smo bili u trgovini s dj.opremom i imaju svakakvih bočica me se samo interesiram koja je najbolja,a možda mi neće ni trebati ali bolje da pitam

----------


## Mima

Nemoj unaprijed kupovati bočice.

----------


## MalaSirena

Mi nikad nismo koristili bočicu, a niti čašu s kljunom. Mališa pije čist solidno iz Janine bočice (vodu) i iz obične čaše (još ne skroz sam jer previše nalijeva pa se zagrcava).
To ti je čist suvišna stvar   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## sandraf

mi smo koristili plasticne, Nuk i (kršitelj koda).

----------


## Lutonjica

> Kakva bočica je najbolja?


NIKAKVA  :Grin:

----------


## hildegard

I mi se trudimo piti iz čaše i ide nam sasvim dobro. Flašicu imamo samo za to da se na nju stavi pumpica za izdajanje.

----------


## lidac2004

mi koristimo (kršitelj koda)ove i flasice i dudice

----------

i ja koristim isključivo (kršitelj koda)ove bočice i dudice, ali dok sam dojila nije bilo ni govora o bočici osim da ju stavim na izdajalicu....
sad kad je I. na adaptiranom, najviše mi paše ona njihova 3-2-1 duda,koju okreneš kako ti štima, da li za tekućinu ili nešto gušče, tipa frrutolino ili tako nešto iako i to najradije pojede na žlicu....
a i pije iz bilo čega, boce sa sportskim čepom, čaše(obične)....

----------


## lidac2004

> i ja koristim isključivo (kršitelj koda)ove bočice i dudice, ali dok sam dojila nije bilo ni govora o bočici osim da ju stavim na izdajalicu....
> sad kad je I. na adaptiranom, najviše mi paše ona njihova 3-2-1 duda,koju okreneš kako ti štima, da li za tekućinu ili nešto gušče, tipa frrutolino ili tako nešto iako i to najradije pojede na žlicu....
> a i pije iz bilo čega, boce sa sportskim čepom, čaše(obične)....


kako ta duda 3-2-1 radi?
mi smo ju kupili za moje izdojeno mlijeko i cini mi se da kako god okrenem curi prejako i malena se sva zagrcne.. :/

----------


## Mima

Mislim da je ona još premala, eventualno probaj na broj 1, tako da joj onaj dio dude gdje je jedna crtica dođe pod nos

----------

neznam koliko ti je beba stara... ines naime ima 11 mj i ta joj je duda zakon....
imaš i one dude s manjim otvorom, za određene mj života...

----------


## spooky

La11, ja sam kupila bočice prije nego što sam rodila i Pia još uvijek nije pila iz njih, a ja sam bacila novce uzalud!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## HELI

Tia je koristila Nukove(staklene), a Tari još ne trebaju nikakve.Mi. imamo (kršitelj koda)ovu izdajalicu i za hitne slučajeve sasvim su ti dovoljne bočice koje dobiješ uz nju.

----------


## Ivana Š.

Vezano ili ne uz temu. Kupila sam čašu s kljunom i pokušavam mu davati sok ili čaj na nju, ali on to baš ne shvaća. Ne razumije da treba povući. Sada ima 7 mjeseci. Ponekada mu dam čaj na bočicu, ali nije baš ni njen ljubitelj, a baš ni čaj ne voli. Zadanja tri dana gleda u nas i počne se buniti kada vidi da pijemo nešto iz čaše ili šolje i tako sam mu morala dati da i on proba na taj način premda pućka jezikom i naravno zalije se, ali onda zadaovoljim njegovu znatiželju. Kako da ga naučim piti iz čaše s kljunom?

----------


## lidac2004

> Mislim da je ona još premala, eventualno probaj na broj 1, tako da joj onaj dio dude gdje je jedna crtica dođe pod nos



ima 4 mjeseca i do sad smo koristili broj 2 ali joj treba veca i zabunom smo umjesto broja 3 kupili ovu....mislili smo da je to isto....znaci ipak bi morali kupiti broj 3 ili mozemo ovu staviti na 2?

----------


## Lutonjica

za početak, izbaci van onaj dio koji sprečava curenje i proljevanje, tako da s lakoćom skuži da iznutra ide tekućina... nema veze što će se smočiti   :Wink:   a kad skuži da unutra ima nečega, onda ponovo vrati taj dio...
btw, zara to nikad nije skužila, zato oduvijek pije iz čaše   :Laughing:

----------


## Mima

lidac - ne znam, probaj kako joj paše. Lea se kad smo prvi puta probali te dude zagrcavala, a onda ih je prihvatila. No, ona jede nevoljko i ne sisa jako, pa su nama te dude super jer brzo cure, djetetu koje pohlepno jede sigurno bi bio prejak mlaz.

Lutonjica -   :Laughing:  mi smo odmah izvadili taj dio iz čaše, MI nismo skužili da je to protiv prolijevanja   :Grin:  

Lea svejedno ne zna piti na taj kljun nego ga žvače  :/

----------


## andrea

I Bojan to žvače, naročito od kada mu idu zubići.

Dajem mu tu čašu već cca 2 mjeseca i nisam sigurna jel' ijednom povukao ?!  :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:  

Sada sam mu počela malo vode davati sa žličicom.

----------


## andrea

Zaboravih; samo jednom sam mu do sada dala sok, skroz na početku dohrane, i to na tu čašu i sve je smlavio !! :/   :shock: 

Pa si ti misli, jel' mu ne paše čaša ili voda...  :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## ms. ivy

andrejčeku je trebalo cca 3 mjeseca da nauči piti iz kljuna, onda smo vratili ventil (ja odmah skužila čemu služi  8)   :Laughing:  ). sad obožava piti i cucla ko lud, samo još nije skužio da mora nagnuti čašu.   :Rolling Eyes:  
a nudila sam mu svaki put kad je papao... i to isključivo vodu. samo budite uporne, u početku ionako nije važno koliko će popiti jer će manjak nadoknaditi cikom.

----------


## chani

nisam probala (kršitelj koda)
ali dobra mi je chicco anatomska s dudom koja izgleda ko sika i oponasa dojenje ( u Tintilinicu kojih 60 kn dode)
nuk i ove druge chicco su mi bezveze
to koristim samo za mlijeko
vodu pije odavno na salicu
i to cim pijem kavu, moram i njoj stavit salicu s vodom
pa i ona pije s nama
sva se smoci,ali nema veze,ona presretna

----------


## VedranaV

Nema te bočice koja može oponašati dojenje, niti se smiju tako reklamirati, prema Pravilniku o marketingu nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko. Više na http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=139. Ovo je samo za info, ne znam da li sam trebala otvoriti novu temu, a reagiram isključivo zato što se Roda bavi monitoringom poštivanja tog Pravilnika.

----------


## LinaG

> dijete se još nije rodilo,termin je tek u 8 mj.  ali neki dan smo bili u trgovini s dj.opremom i imaju svakakvih bočica me se samo interesiram koja je najbolja,a možda mi neće ni trebati ali bolje da pitam


Ako si već naumila kupovati bočice kupi jednu- preporučujem (kršitelj koda) ali onu malu do 135 ml. (kršitelj koda) je Ok, imaju navodno i neki sistem protiv grčeva, neka fora sa zrakom. Btw. (kršitelj koda) je po meni jako jako dobar, za sve dude , flašice, kozmetika. Istina jedno 30% je sve skuplje od ostalih proizvođača ali ipak mislim da je worth of money  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

ja bih ovo vedranino boldala i uokvirila crvenom bojom   :Wink:

----------


## sandygirl

kakav (kršitelj koda),em nis ne valja i propusta
potrosila sam brdo love no te glupeflase,a curile su kao da nisu dobro zasrafljene,a dudice su tako tvrde da dijete ne moze dobro zagristi :? 
ako mozes naruci PLAYTEX preko www.amazon.com
ili zamoli nekog da ti donese izvana
te su dude i flase super 8) 
dudice su od silikona,mekane tako da dijete nece ni primjetiti razliku izmedu dude i cice,a flasa se prazni na principu dojke,tako da beba ne potegne zraka
pogledaj www.playtexbaby.com
ja sam uvijek za kvalitetu,a playtex i nisu tako skupe
nabavi barem dvije bocice iako smatras da ces dojiti ,za svaki slucaj,ak beba odmah ne skuzi dojenje,i ne zelis da ti padne na tezini pa joj malo das  svog mlijeka ili formule na flasu
SRETNO  :Saint:

----------


## VedranaV

Ja ću opet biti uporna i ponoviti da proizvođači ni distributeri flašica, dudica i sl. ne smiju reklamirati svoje proizvode tako da govore da "dijete neće primijetiti razliku između bočice i dojke", dude i bradavice ili štoveć, kao ni da se "bočica prazni na principu dojke", zbog toga što takve reklame štete dojenju i nisu istinite. Pa jasno je da ne može biti isto dodirnuti usnama kožu i silikon i da nije isto kad moraš raditi čeljustima da bi došao do mlijeka i jezik ti je ispod bradavice i kad ti mlijeko curi u usta i jezik imaš na dudi tako da možeš zaustaviti curenje mlijeka kad hoćeš progutati. 
Tehnika sisanja je jednostavno drukčija, ne može nikako biti ista.

----------


## VedranaV

> nabavi barem dvije bocice iako smatras da ces dojiti ,za svaki slucaj,ak beba odmah ne skuzi dojenje,i ne zelis da ti padne na tezini pa joj malo das  svog mlijeka ili formule na flasu


A ovaj savjet jako lako može značiti bye-bye dojenju i diže mi se kosa na glavi kad tako nešto pročitam. Ako nekom hoćeš zeznuti dojenje, to je sve što trebaš reći. 

Ako beba odmah ne skuži dojenje, ima tko će pomoći, a i mama se može educirati u trudnoći i napraviti sve da bi i beba i ona "skužile" dojenje. I treba znati da je za "prokuživanje" dojenja potrebno neko vrijeme, kao i za sve ostalo s djecom, i treba si dati vremena da se dojenje uspostavi, bez magične "pomoći" bočica i slušanja savjeta kao što je ovaj citirani.

----------


## sandygirl

uopce se ne slazem
zivim u Americi,gdje se zene specijaliziraju kao LACTATION CONSULTANT(strucnjaci za dojenje i laktaciju koji dolaze kuci i pomazu majci kod dojenja,daju savijete i mozes ih dobiti 24 sata)a osim toga medicinska sam sestra-primalja
uspjela sam dojiti svoju bebu i jos sam joj dala na flasicu,takva nebuloza kao sto je tzv."zabuna bradavice"ne postoji,to su bapske price
istina je da dijetetov refleks sisanja je drukciji u dojke nego li u dude,na zalost ,
Hrvatska nema sredstva (bocica,duda itd)koje bi bile slicne dojci,ja sam svoje djete hranila i na prst sa SNS om,dok nije usavrsila refleks sisanja,svi ni promicete dojenje ali nitko ne pita kako je majci???????
pa se i meni dize kosa na glavi kad netko govori DOJENJE,DOJENJE,DOJENJE----------i smatram da se majke ne trebaju osjecati krivima ako ne uspije,uvijek postoji opcija(BAREM OVDJE GDJE JA ZIVIM)
KOD NAS POSTOJE FORMULE KOJE SU SLICNE MAJCINOM MLIJEKU 99%,JEDINO STO NEMAJU OBRAMBENE TVARI KOJE STITE DJECU U PRVIH NEKOLIKO TJEDANA KAO MAJCINO MLIJEKO,ALI IMAJU SVE CAK I   RHA  I ARA-HRANJIVE TVARI KOJE SU PRONADENE U MAJCINOM MLIJEKU,ZELJEZO,LIPIL,MAJCINO MLIJEKO IMA VISE OKSIDANATA NEGO FORMULA,SMRZAVANJEM MAJCINO MLIJEKO GUBI OKSIDANTE,CIM JE VISE ZAMRZNUTO ,GUBI VISE,ALI JOS UVIJEK IMA VISE NEGO FORMULA

ISTINA,MAJCINO MLIJEKO JE NEZAMJENJIVO
ali boze moj nitko nije savrsen i ako neide dojenje netreba se obeshrabriti i majka se ne treba osjecati krivom

pogledajte si SNS na medela web.stranici i kako pomoci djetetu i majci oko dojenja,mislim da trebate jos puno toga nauciti,radila sam u hrvatskoj (bolnica Merkur-2 godine kao primalja)-gdje sam poticala dojenje i isla od sobe do sobe u kojoj je  bilo po i do 5 zena,i  ovdje sam registrirana sestra-primalja
razlika je 100 i 1 ,u zaostatku smo 150 godina i to je jako zalosno

ps.jos jedna stvar;znate li da majcino mlijeko nema dovoljno vitamina D
odnosno ima smanjenu koncentraciju vitamina D,djeca koja su rodena zimi  ne mogu se izlagati suncu,kao djeca ljeti
vit.D je vazan za izgradnju kostiju,i sunceva svijetlost pomaze proizvodnji vit.D
pa u mlijeko se dodaje vitamin D.(polyvisol),i dijete se izlaze blagoj suncevoj svijetlosti 10 minuta 

pozdrav  svima majkama u Hrvatskoj,drzte se

moja je beba rodena na DUE date
SOPHIA
25/10/2004
 4kg,175 grama,21 cm dugacka




IZVOR; www.enfamil.com
www.medela.com

----------


## anchie76

> zivim u Americi,gdje se zene specijaliziraju kao LACTATION CONSULTANT(strucnjaci za dojenje i laktaciju koji dolaze kuci i pomazu majci kod dojenja,daju savijete i mozes ih dobiti 24 sata)a osim toga medicinska sam sestra-primalja 
> uspjela sam dojiti svoju bebu i jos sam joj dala na flasicu,takva nebuloza kao sto je tzv."zabuna bradavice"ne postoji,to su bapske price


Morat cu te razocarati, ali "zabuna bradavice" itekatko POSTOJI...  Evo sto Svjetska liga za dojenje kaze na tu temu:




> Over the years many breastfeeding professionals have noticed an association between early
> introduction of bottles or pacifiers and breastfeeding problems (Lawrence and Lawrence, p.
> 254; Marmet and Shell 1993; Newman 1990a and 1990b; Frantz 1985). A baby’s refusal to
> take the breast after receiving bottles and/or pacifiers is often called “nipple confusion.”
> The authors of one article (Neifert 1995) offer several theories as possible explanations:
> • The newborn has a limited ability to adapt to different sucking patterns and differences
> in flow in the early weeks.
> • A form of “imprinting” occurs at the first feeding, which, if given by bottle, may predispose
> a baby to breastfeeding problems.
> ...






> KOD NAS POSTOJE FORMULE KOJE SU SLICNE MAJCINOM MLIJEKU 99%,JEDINO STO NEMAJU OBRAMBENE TVARI KOJE STITE DJECU U PRVIH NEKOLIKO TJEDANA KAO MAJCINO MLIJEKO


Ne postoji zamjena za majčino mlijeko jer ga je nemoguce kopirati, postoji jako puno spojeva u majcinom mlijeku o kojima znanost *tek uci* i nemoguce ih je primjeniti u adaptiranom mlijeku.  Znaci, kako mlijeko moze biti 99% slicno majcinom, kad znanost jos ni nezna sve sastojke majcinog mlijeka?  Marketinski trik reklo bi se   :Wink:  





> JEDINO STO NEMAJU OBRAMBENE TVARI KOJE STITE DJECU U PRVIH NEKOLIKO TJEDANA KAO MAJCINO MLIJEKO


Da se razumijemo... Dijete dobiva preko majcinog mlijeka antitijela  DOKLE GOD DOJI...   I sto je fascinantno, posto se sastav mlijeka stalno mijenja i prilagodjava djetetu, u dobi poslije godinu dana, kada dijete rijedje sisa, u mlijeku se povecava koncentracija antitijela da bi ih dijete opet dobilo u velikoj kolicini.  Fascinantno huh?   :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

Zaboravila sam odgovoriti na ovo:




> ps.jos jedna stvar;znate li da majcino mlijeko nema dovoljno vitamina D 
> odnosno ima smanjenu koncentraciju vitamina D,djeca koja su rodena zimi ne mogu se izlagati suncu,kao djeca ljeti 
> vit.D je vazan za izgradnju kostiju,i sunceva svijetlost pomaze proizvodnji vit.D 
> pa u mlijeko se dodaje vitamin D.(polyvisol),i dijete se izlaze blagoj suncevoj svijetlosti 10 minuta



A jeste vi znali da je priroda namjenila da to bude tocno tako kako je?   :Wink:  

Priroda je namjenila to tako jer djeca koja su normalno izlozena suncu, zasigurno nece imati problema sa nedostatkom vitamina D.  No u zadnje vrijeme nas jako plase sa stetnoscu izlaganja suncu, pa preporucuju kapi vitamina D u zamjenu...  A sto je najgore, vrlo cesto pedijatri preporucaju kapi i djeci koja su na adaptiranom (koje vec ima vitamina D u vecim kolicinama) - a vitamin D u prevelikim dozama je jako stetan, a roditelji to neznaju  :/

----------


## VedranaV

Ni ja ne mislim da se majke koje ne doje trebaju osjećati krivima. Oni koji trebaju osjećati grižnju savjesti su kao prvo proizvođači nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko koji su kroz svoju propagandu totalno iskrivili naše poimanje dojenja i rješavanje problema s dojenjem tako da problem uopće ne riješe (pošto si u zdravstvenom sustavu, znaš kako rado doniraju adaptirano mlijeko rodilištima, sponzoriraju razne skupove, dijele "poklončiće" i šire krive informacije), onda zdravstveni radnici koji provode postupke koji su štetni za dojenje i nisu dovoljno educirani ili zainteresirani da bi pružili pomoć kad se pojavi problem s dojenjem, onda društvo koje nema sluha za dojenje pa tako ni ne pruža konkretnu podršku majkama koje doje i na kraju obitelj u kojoj, kao rezultat svega navedenog, ne postoji dovoljna podrška majci koja želi dojiti.

A majka će se ionako posvetiti djetetu, kako god ga hranila, napravit će najbolje što može i zna u datom trenutku i najmanje što joj tad treba je da joj netko nabija osjećaj krivnje. Kao da ijedna majka radi sve savršeno, a adaptirano mlijeko je još uvijek bolje od kravljeg.

----------


## anchie76

> Ni ja ne mislim da se majke koje ne doje trebaju osjećati krivima. Oni koji trebaju osjećati grižnju savjesti su kao prvo proizvođači nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko koji su kroz svoju propagandu totalno iskrivili naše poimanje dojenja i rješavanje problema s dojenjem tako da problem uopće ne riješe...


Izvrsno receno   :Kiss:  

Zene se trude dojiti, zele dojiti,  i svi im oko njih govore da doje (vecinom), ali kad zena naleti na prvi problem - NITKO joj ne pomaze, nitko joj ne govori kako da popravi problem.  Doktor joj prepise adaptirano i to je to... A sirota zena onda ima osjecaj krivnje sto nije uspjela    :Sad:  

Prezalosno i prestrasno je to   :Sad:

----------


## sandygirl

ja se ispricavam,
ako sam nekog prvrijedila ili naljutila iz gore navedenog,ne zelim se prepucavati,ni davati savijete,nek svatko vidi i proba dojenje i odluci kako je i sto  za njega najbolje,
nisam za flasu i za formulu,vec za dojenje(zvala sam La Leche Ligu 3 puta,dovukla sam strucnjake za laktaciju u kucu i nakon 3 tjedana uspjelo je)moja je beba poprilicno dosla velika i htjela je stalno biti na dojci po 40 minuta svaka 3 sata,tako da osim sto sam joj daval dojku ,izdajala sam mlijeko i davala joj na flasu.Ona jako dobro ,napreduje u petak ce biti 5 mjeseci stara 
i 67 cm dugacka i 7KG I 550 GRAMA  :Saint:  

zelim podijeliti svoje iskustvo sa vama ,jer je ovdje drukcije(barem sam stekla takav dojam) i zelim vam opisati kako je bilo meni ,a bilo mi je jako tesko  zapoceti dojenje,i dojila sam,i sad ispumpavam jer sam pocela raditi povremeno

 gore navedene informacije nisam izmislila ,to su potvrdila poslijednja istrazivanja  strucnjaka sa Columbia University i Americke Asocijacije pedijatara-koji preporucuju dojenje minimalno 6 mjeseci

zelim svako dobro majkama i bebama 
i sretno :D

----------


## sandygirl

nipple confusion-mislim da sam ja malo zbunjena, pretpostavka ili teorija (nije nuzno da ce djelovati i u praksi)
moja je beba koristila i flasu i dojila sam je ,a koristila je 'passy'dudu varalicu prva 2 mjeseca jer ju je to jedino smirivalo,a ja nisam joj mogla dati cicu svaku puta kad je pocela plakati,ponekad sisanje je jedino sto novorodencad smiruje
vjerovatno ovisi od djeteta  do djeteta 

i jos jedna stvar
imala sam dosta mlijeka i izdajanjem sam jos stimulirala proizvodnju,cak sam darovala smrznuto mlijeko La Lecheu  :Heart:  da time mogu pomoci jos nekoj bebi,

sto se tice sunceve svjetlosti 
smatra se na blagu jutarnju suncevu svjetlost,a ne kad je vani +40 stupnjeva celzijevih
pusa svima

----------


## sandygirl

za sve one koji su tecni u engleskom
preporucam prirucnik

SECRETS OF THE BABY WHISPERER,autorice TRACY HOGG
koja ima jako dobra stajalista o hranjenju,smirivanju beba, komuniciranju s njima,uvodenja rasporeda i rutine
 :Heart:  
toplo preporucam svima  :Smile:  
ako naravno mozete nababiti
ili pogledajte na webu

www.babywhisperer.com/new

----------


## puros

> nisam probala (kršitelj koda)
> ali dobra mi je chicco anatomska s dudom koja izgleda ko sika i oponasa dojenje ( u Tintilinicu kojih 60 kn dode)
> nuk i ove druge chicco su mi bezveze
> to koristim samo za mlijeko
> vodu pije odavno na salicu
> i to cim pijem kavu, moram i njoj stavit salicu s vodom
> pa i ona pije s nama
> sva se smoci,ali nema veze,ona presretna


 i mi koristimo tu chicovu, zove se primigiorni i oblikovana je kao prava sika (najbliže tome naravno) super je i za grčiće, posebno duda 123

----------


## kloklo

> btw, zara to nikad nije skužila, zato oduvijek pije iz čaše


I Leona isto   :Laughing:

----------


## nine

Sandygirl
nedaj se smesti od klana majke dojilje=majke
majke nedojilje=nemajke.

A draga majko s početka priče kupi 2 flašice s 2 sisača jer ti ni neznaš hoćeš li imati mlijeka i hoće li ti trebati bočice.
A zašto je jedna malo,objasnit ću ti drugi put.
(kršitelj koda) silikon je odgovarala mojoj bebi samo prvi mjesec,ali neću ti duljiti javi mi se na pp za savjet.
Isprovala sam 8 bočica i 24 sisača na njima. 
Mogu ti sve reći što te zanima na pp.  :Love:

----------


## VedranaV

Ne razumijem o kakvim klanovima govoriš? Tko je ovdje išta napisao o nemajkama i (nepostojećoj) vezi s nedojenjem? Gdje si na ovom forumu i na našem portalu našla bilo što u tom smislu?

A ja ću malo o tome zašto ne treba sada kupovati bočice i ne treba brinuti hoće li imati dovoljno mlijeka. Majke koje doje napredak bebe mogu pratiti i prate po općem stanju bebe i po količini mokrih i pokakanih pelena. Konkretnije (kopiram s http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=238&Show=1471)




> Kako znati da je opće stanje djeteta dobro?
> 
> Koža
> 
> Bebina koža je mekana i vlažna. Ako je pritisnete prstom i maknete prst, isti tren se vrati natrag u ružičastu boju. Oko očiju i usta koža je ružičasta i vlažna. Ovo su znaci da dijete dobiva dovoljno tekućine.
> 
> Pelene
> 
> Nakon 3. ili 4. dana života dijete bi trebalo imati barem 6 mokrih pelena. Nakon što je sav mekonij izašao i stolica postala senfasta, sjemenasta i žuta, treba očekivati barem 3-4 pokakane pelene dnevno (veličine najmanje 2,5 cm). Nakon 6. tjedna života neka djeca kakaju znatno rjeđe, pauziraju i po nekoliko dana. To je sasvim normalno.
> ...


Ako zaista postoji problem s dojenjem, isprobavanje davanja adaptiranog mlijeka na svoju ruku ga neće riješiti. Izdojeno mlijeko se može dati i drugačije, na žličicu, cjevčicu, šalicu, s obzirom da postoji rizik od konfuzije bradavice ako se daje na bočicu i onda problem postaje još kompliciraniji. Isto vrijedi i za adaptirano (ali uvijek nakon konzultiranja s pedijatrom). Zato nikom ne trebaju bočice "za svaki slučaj".

Na početku treba posebno paziti na ispravno stavljanje djeteta na dojku (Ispravan položaj), ne ograničavati broj ni duljinu podoja, pratiti dijete i broj mokrih i pokakanih pelena i ogromne su šanse da će biti sve u redu. Također si treba dati vrijeme od barem 6 tjedana da se dojenje uspostavi kako treba.

----------


## nine

Ovo s klanovima je bilo više u šali, ali čitaj između redaka, nabrijane ste na forsiranje dojenja, to je moje skromno mišljenje i cura s drugih foruma.  :Grin:  

Moja beba nije radila razliku između bradavice, bočice, mog ili adaptiranog mlijeka. Stojim iza tog.

A ovi savjeti su za onih 5% majki po statistikama koje iz nekih razloga nemogu dojiti, iako je moje skromno mišljenje da ih je više.

I ako žena želi znati malo više o bočicama prije nego joj uistinu zatrebaju i ako joj uopće zatrebaju zašto nebi mogla dobiti savjet od nas koji imamo iskustva.
Zašto ona nebi mogla biti u tih 5%?
Neke druge stvari se događaju i u manjem postotku pa se ipak informiramo da bi bile spremne i znale se snaći i u tim situacijama.
 :Wink:

----------


## VedranaV

Jesmo, nabrijane smo za dojenje, ali ne na forsiranje. Nitko nikad tu nije rekao da netko mora dojiti, a pogotovo ne da će biti loša mama ako ne doji i to ne stoji između redaka niti igdje. 

Kod nas samo oko 30% mama isključivo doji do šestog mjeseca, a sigurno ih više i želi i može i zbog njih se isplati "brijati" na dojenje.

Tvoja beba nije radila razliku, super.

Ali zamisli, la11 kupi bočice, možda i koje adaptirano "za svaki slučaj", dođe doma iz rodilišta, dijete plače, ona u očaju da bočicu. E, ali njenom djetetu bude super kad mu mlijeko samo od sebe curi u usta, kad se ne mora truditi i više neće na dojku poslije toga. Ili ima problema s prihvaćanjem dojenja. Sve se zakomplicira, ona na kraju prestane dojiti. A htjela je i frustrirana je zbog toga. Nek savjetnice s telefona kažu koliko ih majki zove zato što im beba odbija dojenje nakon što su uvele bočicu.

Ja stojim iza toga da je kupnja bočica prije nego što se beba rodi *loš* savjet. Ima dovoljno vremena da se kupe i nakon poroda, ako zaista budu trebale.

----------


## anchie76

U POTPUNOSTI se slazem sa svim sto je Vedrana rekla.

Jedan od najgorih savjeta koji mama moze dobiti je da kupi bocicu "za svaki slucaj"... Bocice jaaako puno dojenja upropaste, a da mame toga nisu ni bile svjesne...

A samo da napomenem onih 5% sto je Nine spomenula - ta brojka je definitivno prevelika... 

Je istina je - postoje majke koje ne mogu dojiti - a to je vecinom zbog toga sto im je zbog neke operacije uklonjen ili ostecen dio mlijecnih kanalica, ili prolaze neku terapiju npr. kemoterapiju, itd... Postotak tih mama koje ne mogu dojiti je oko 1%.  Sve ostale mame mogu dojiti (govorim o FIZICKOJ mogucnosti da majka doji)... Preduvjeti svi postoje da se dijete prehrani dojenjem.... 

No tu onda dolazimo do nekih drugih stvari koje mogu sputavati to dojenje ili ga privesti kraju.... Los polozaj na dojci (vjerojatno uzrok 90% problema u pocecima, te ometanje dobivanja na kilazi), davanje bocice, dude, dojenje na sat, davanje caja ili vode, precesto mijenjane strana za vrijeme dojenja, kad dijete ima skok u razvoju ne nuditi mu dojku nego od straha da nestaje mlijeko ponuditi adaptirano, itd.itd.tid......  I prepreka, kao sto vidite, ima mali milion... Zato se na sve to treba pripremiti na vrijeme, i znati sto te ceka, i znati *da dojenje koliko god da je prirodno, toliko je i tehnika koju moraju savladati i mama i beba...*

I ne, nisu majke krive sto nisu uspjele s dojenjem.  Nismo svi isti.  Nisu sve majke spremne "doktorirati" dojenje - puno njih vjeruje da ce im ljudi koji su to "doktorirali" pomoci - medicinska struka... I tu onda dolazimo do problema.... Jako su rijetke mame koje u pocetku nemaju problema s dojenjem - i to je cinjenica... Ogromna kolicina doktora i patronaznih sestara daju lose i zastarjele savjete (oni govore najbolje sto znaju - govore ono sto su njh naucili - ali vecina tih stvari je zastarjela danas, i danas pouzdano znamo da vecina tih savjeta ce mamu odvesti kraju dojenja)... I onda ce ta sirota mama zivjeti u uvjerenju kako nije imala mlijeka za svoje dijete, i zivjeti s griznjom savjesti   :Sad:    A to definitivno nije u redu...

I zato mi govorimo sve ove stvari.... Bocica za neke bebe MOZE znaciti kraj dojenja ( a za neke ne mora)... Ali s obzirom da nikad neznamo unaprijed za koju bebu ce bocica znaciti kraj dojenja a za koju ne - ZASTO RISKIRATI?   :Saint:

----------


## puros

ma moram se ovdje ubaciti. ja nisam kupila bočicu prije nego se dijete rodilo , a moje dijete je završilo na bočici. ja sma imala mlijeko, međutim nakon 4 danan što sam provela na infuziji i prikovana za postelju zbog carskog moje se dijete hranilo isključivo bočicom. ja sma se masirala kako su mi pokazali, druge su me mame ispumpavale za to vrijeme i sve je išlo za 5. dobijem bebu, a on neće i neće dojiti jer se već naučio na bočicu i na to da se ne mora mučiti. ipak, ja sma se mučila jer sma zaista htjela dojiti, ali kad mi je bembo dobio žuticu i pošao na neonatologiju ja sam od silnog straha i vjerojatno postporođajne depresije cijeli taj dan preplakala u strahu da mu tamo što ne otkriju uvjerena da će mi dijete tamo ostati danima i izgubila sam mlijeko. STALO je kao da ga nikad nije ni bilo!!!! i gdje ja sad tu spadam??? i još da napomenem znam masu žena koje uopće nisu ni dobile mlijeko, a imale su pomoć sestara i sl(anchie dobro kaže da su metode zastarjele). moja mama i sestra nikad nisu dobile mlijeko, kao ni 3 mamine sestre i baka. e gdje onda one spadaju obzirom da nisu bile bolesne???iz vlastitog iskustva i okoline mislim da je ipak 5% mala brojka i tu se slažem s ninom. a da se cijelo vrijeme osjećam loše jer ne dojim i to je istina i da je djelomično "krivo" to silno forsiranje dojenja i to stoji-ne kažem da bi trebalo stati forsirati dojenje i da su razlozi forsiranja zaista pravi, ali svaka priča ima dva učinka. i stoji i to da ja znam da nisam lošija majka zbog toga, ali sve vi koje dojite ne možete znati kako se osjećamo mi koje ne dojimo, a htjele smo.... ma moglo bi se o tome, ali eto toliko za sad od mene.

----------


## chani

> A sto je najgore, vrlo cesto pedijatri preporucaju kapi i djeci koja su na adaptiranom (koje vec ima vitamina D u vecim kolicinama) - a vitamin D u prevelikim dozama je jako stetan, a roditelji to neznaju  :/


to i meni nije bilo previse jasno, mala mi na (kršitelj koda)u,a pedijatrica mi propisala 5 kapi dnevno
do sad nisam prvu bocicu D kapi potrosila, znala sam joj dati po 1-2 kapi dnevno kad bi se sjetila, mada sam vise presla na infant care radi onih omega cuda sta ima,
neko je pak napisao da s tim infant care kapima se umjetno stimulira imunitet, da nisu dobre
ali meni mala jos nije imala neku bolest osim sto je smrcala par dana kad mi je MM bio prehladen...

----------


## nine

> ja nisam kupila bočicu prije nego se dijete rodilo , a moje dijete je završilo na bočici..... ipak, ja sma se mučila jer sma zaista htjela dojiti, ali kad mi je bembo pošao na neonatologiju ja sam od silnog straha i vjerojatno postporođajne depresije cijeli taj dan preplakala u strahu da mu tamo što ne otkriju uvjerena da će mi dijete tamo ostati danima i izgubila sam mlijeko. STALO je kao da ga nikad nije ni bilo!!!! i gdje ja sad tu spadam??? i još da napomenem znam masu žena koje uopće nisu ni dobile mlijeko, a imale su pomoć sestara i sl.......iz vlastitog iskustva i okoline mislim da je ipak 5% mala brojka i tu se slažem s ninom. a da se cijelo vrijeme osjećam loše jer ne dojim i to je istina i da je djelomično "krivo" to silno forsiranje dojenja i to stoji-ne kažem da bi trebalo stati forsirati dojenje i da su razlozi forsiranja zaista pravi, ali svaka priča ima dva učinka. i stoji i to da ja znam da nisam lošija majka zbog toga, ali sve vi koje dojite ne možete znati kako se osjećamo mi koje ne dojimo, a htjele smo.... ma moglo bi se o tome, ali eto toliko za sad od mene.



Sve ovo gore napisano vridi za mene.
Očito se iz istog razloga ova mamica i slaže smnom jer smo prošli isto.  :Crying or Very sad:  

Ja sam samo htjela reć da je mene neznanje o bočicama (zbog 100%tne uvjerenosti da ću roditi na vrime i dojiti) natjeralo da potrošim puste novce i živce, grčeve i alergije.......itd. itd. dok nismo sveli te probleme na minimum.

OK dojenje, sve je to u redu, moja je beba imala slab refleks sisanja, u biti mliko joj sam kapala iz grudi u usta a ona ga nije gutala!!!!!!!!
Ja sam se izdajala dok je ona bila na infuziji i nestalo ga je kroz par dana.

U bolnici mi je povukla 5ml u 11dana svog života.  :? 

Bočica je spasila njen život, ona koju sam kupila na dan kad je izašla.

A da sam bila informirana o mlijeku (adaptiranom) i o bočicama prije poroda nebi imali ni malo muke koju smo prošli.  :Confused:

----------


## anchie76

> A da sam bila informirana o mlijeku (adaptiranom) i o bočicama prije poroda nebi imali ni malo muke koju smo prošli.


Nije na mamama da budu informirane o adaptiranom mlijeku (niti mogu biti - reklama nije nikakva istinska ifnormacija!!!), TO JE POSAO DOKTORA.... Ti ne mozes znati koje adaptirano mlijeko je kakvog sastava i koje se kada treba dati i u kakvim uvjetima - TO DOKTOR TREBA ZNATI, to se ne bi trebalo ocekivati od mame da zna....  Znaci, *na doktoru je bilo da ti preporuci koje adaptirano* je dijete trebalo dobiti, a ne pustiti vas da se mucite, isprobavate i snalazite se sami - i ucite na vlastitim pogreskama  :Sad:

----------


## Mima

Hm, smije li pedijatar preporučiti određenu marku adaptiranog mlijeka? Krši li time kod? Ili ne misliš na brand adaptiranog mlijeka kad kažeš da doktor treba preporučiti koje mlijeko?

----------


## Ancica

> Hm, smije li pedijatar preporučiti određenu marku adaptiranog mlijeka? Krši li time kod?


Smije u svrhu zastite djetetovog zdravlja, kada dijete mora jesti adaptirano.

Ne smije u svrhu promocije adaptiranog ili odredene marke adaptiranog.

Dijelovi Koda koji se ticu ove teme:




> 6.2 No facility of a health care system should be used for the purpose of promoting infant formula or other products within the scope of this Code. This Code does not, however, preclude the dissemination of information to health professionals as provided in Article 7.2.
> 
> 6.3 Facilities of health care systems should not be used for the display of products within the scope of this Code, for placards or posters concerning such products, or for the distribution of material provided by a manufacturer or distributor other than that specific it Article 4.3.
> 
> 6.5 Feeding with infant formula, whether manufactured or home-prepared, should be demonstrated only by health workers, or other community workers if necessary; and only to the mothers or family members who need to use it; and the information given should include a clear explanation of the hazards of improper use.
> 
> 6.6 Donations or low-price sales to institutions or organizations of supplies of infant formula or other products within the scope of this Code, whether for use in the institutions or for distribution outside them, may be made. Such supplies should only be used or distributed for infants who have to be fed on breast-milk substitutes. If these supplies are distributed for use outside the institutions, this should be done only by the institutions or organizations concerned. Such donations or low-price sales should not be used by manufacturers or distributors as a sales inducement.





> 7.2 Information provided by manufacturers and distributors to health professionals regarding products within the scope of this Code should be restricted to scientific and factual matters, and such information should not imply or create a belief that bottlefeeding is equivalent or superior to breast-feeding. It should also include the information specified in Article 4.2.

----------


## Mima

Ok, pitam jer nama naš doktor zapravo i nije htio preporučiti neku određenu marku adaptiranog mlijeka, i rekao je da su sve formule jednake, što u principu valjda i je istina, ali opet i stvara zabunu kod roditelja ako se adaptirano ne smije reklamirati a doktor ga ne smije preporučiti.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Ok, pitam jer nama naš doktor zapravo i nije htio preporučiti neku određenu marku adaptiranog mlijeka, i rekao je da su sve formule jednake, što u principu valjda i je istina, ali opet i stvara zabunu kod roditelja ako se adaptirano ne smije reklamirati a *doktor ga ne smije preporučiti*.


ovaj boldani dio nije tocan. Kod se odnosi iskljucivo na reklamiranje, doktor koji preporucuje adaptirano, kako je Ancica objasnila, u svrhu zdravlja djeteta naravno da ne krsi time nista.
doktor koji bi to radio radio radi promocije, krsio bi i etiku i kod.

----------


## Mima

Da, da kažem *ako*. Ančica je već objasnila da smije. Ovo mi je pitanje zapravo palo na pamet kad sam čitala Rodin tekst o prodojećem pedijatru u kojemu stoji da doktor ne bi smio reći da je jedna marka adaptiranog mlijeka bolja od druge.

----------


## BusyBee

> naš doktor zapravo i nije htio preporučiti neku određenu marku adaptiranog mlijeka, i rekao je da su sve formule jednake, što u principu valjda i je istina


Sto je potpuna istina (prema mojim saznanjima), osim u specificnim slucajevima dokazanih alergija i netolerancija kravljeg mlijeka (od kojeg se vecina formula radi).

Ovo ipak moze biti dvosjekli mac, jer neke formule na nasem trzistu, na zalost, jesu nekvalitetnije od drugih.

Po meni (a vise ne pratim trziste adaptiranih mlijeka), u redu je da pedijatar:
- kaze kad je doista potrebno uvesti nadohranu uz dojenje (uz nadu da je prodojeci i da preporucuje formulu tek kad je doista evidentno da dojenje nece ici ili ne ide), a ne da majka na svoju ruku kupuje i nadohranjuje,
- upozna majku s vrstama formula koje postoje: potpuno adaptirano, djelomicno ili jedva adaptirano, za djecu s izrazitim problemima grceva ili s refluxom (ovdje bih ja majci napomenula da ni ne kupuje dok se ne pokaze da dijete ima taj problem), formule s DHA i ARA ili bez (ima li ih uopce na RH trzistu?), sto znace oznake: PRE, 1,2,3 ...
- nikada ne sugerira koju marku/proizvodjaca odabrati, osim kad se radi o specificnoj potrebi bebe

----------


## mamma Juanita

nisam sasvim sigurna, ali mislim da je na njemu da ako je neophodno preporuci, stajaznam, hipoalergeno umjesto obicnog, ili neko koje ima vise/manje zeljeza.
to je dosta skliski teren i prilicno se oslanja na, osim znanja i savjest svakog pedijatra.

----------


## mamma Juanita

BB, pisale smo u isto vrijeme  :Wink:  ; odgovarala sam Mimi.

----------


## Mima

E da, upravo to pitam, i meni se čini da bi u skladu sa prodojećim stavovima bila preporuka npr. formule bez laktoze, itd. itd. a ne nekog određenog branda, no to onda stvara zabunu kod roditelja jer zapravo nemaju gdje dobiti informaciju o tome KOJE mlijeko kupiti. (kršitelj koda)? (kršitelj koda)? Na temelju čega donijeti odluku - ili samo zagrabiti prvo s police   :Wink:  Možda sve formule i jesu iste, ali kad se radi o vlastitom djetetu htjeli bi ipak da nam netko kaže da je neka mrvicu bolja od drugih   :Grin:

----------


## mamma Juanita

mislim da u svakoj apoteci bez problema mozes dobit raznorazne preporuke  :Grin:  .
npr. zelis formulu bez laktoze i oni ti kazu sto od toga imaju.
ako treba odlucit izmedju 2 branda, a navodno su isti, izbor je na tebi.
ali i da ti kazu "cujte, ovo vam je puno bolje", ja se ne bih na to puno oslanjala, bas zbog toga sto , na zalost, takve preporuke cesce diktiraju interesi i novac.
ili bi bar traziola da mi objasne zasto je bas to tako bolje?

offtopic (jedna antireklama  :Razz:  za (kršitelj koda)): znate li da se (kršitelj koda) nikad nije izjasnio da u proizvodnji adapt. mlijeka ne koristi GMO organizme?

----------


## VedranaV

Puros, znam za tvoje iskustvo otprije i žao mi je bilo i tada i sada, najviše tebe kad vidim koliko ti je teško. Ti znaš da i dalje radiš najbolje za svoje dijete u datim okolnostima i to je ono što je važno. Napravila si sve što si mogla i znala i nemaš se zbog čega kriviti, tako svi radimo i svi smo mi ljudi. Ja nisam mogla, čak možda ni htjela, ostati doma sa svojim djetetom tri godine što bi bilo najbolje za njega, dala sam ga u jaslice i to je ono najbolje za njega što sam u datim okolnostima mogla napraviti. Mogla sam otići negdje drugdje roditi ga, porod bi mu bio manje traumatičan (i najbolji za njega), ali nisam. I ne mislim se zbog tih stvari gristi ostatak života, nitko ne može sve raditi savršeno.

Nego, je li ti bio problem kupiti bočicu NAKON poroda, kad si znala da će mu trebati?

----------


## BusyBee

> ali kad se radi o vlastitom djetetu htjeli bi ipak da nam netko kaže da je neka mrvicu bolja od drugih


Istina je. Ali se mi, kao roditelji, moramo sami informirati o brandovima.

Npr. Ema je u rodilistu dobivala (kršitelj koda) (ja u rodilistu ne bih dozvolila da se tako olako daje adaptirano, samo zato jer se nekoj sestri ne svidja sto moje dijete place svako malo cijelu noc   :Evil or Very Mad:  ), kad smo odlazile, preporucila mi je sestra ispod glasa da mi je bolja Humana (to je tada bio isti proizvodjac, vjerojatno i donator rodilistu). Doma sam se, nakon puno razmisljanja, kopanja po netu i pregledavanja sastava i sl. odlucila za trece i othranila bebu na tom trecem mlijeku. Npr. (kršitelj koda) mi nije nikako dolazio u obzir jer inace koriste GMO sastojke i bili su mi odbojni odmah. Tada cak i nisam znala za njihovo sustavno i bezobrazno krsenje i zaobilazenje koda.

Ono sto bih ja svakoj majci rekla milijun puta: BOCICA SE NE KUPUJE PRIJE NEGO STE RASKRSTILE S DOJENJEM.
Cak i kada uz dojenje nadohranjujete bebu, uvijek, ali UVIJEK je bolji izbor zlicica, kapaljka ili salica jer tako beba dobiva ono sto joj od hrane treba, a potrebu za sisanjem zadovoljava 100% na dojci i veca je sansa da ce dojenje profunkcionirati. Teze je i ponekad je i mucno, ali se sigurno isplati. Tek kada se definira da ili majka vise nema zivaca kombinirati dojenje i nadohranu ili se utvrdi da ne moze dojiti, tek onda treba uvesti bocu.
I iza ovoga stojim 100%.

----------


## anchie76

BusyBee  :D    :Love:

----------


## Mima

Ha, nije se meni problem informirati, ali tu se kao i kod dojenja može postaviti pitanje što je sa onima koji nemaju pristup informacijama kakav ja imam. Ono što ja pitam je gdje dobiti informaciju o formulama, zapravo gdje je svatko može dobiti, ako je reklamiranje zabranjeno (što mislim da je sto posto u redu) i ako doktori ne bi trebali davati informacije (o brandovima, konkretno). Sve formule vjerojatno i jesu iste, ali evo, ove dostupne na našem tržištu nisu sve predviđene za isključivo hranjenje formulom do 6. mjeseca (možda bi pedijatri trebali informirati roditelje o tome, na primjer).

Što se tiče kupnje bočica i ostale opreme, to stvarno nema smisla napraviti prije rođenja djeteta. Meni se dijete rodilo prerano, dok je ležala u bolnici ja sam bila u prevelikom šoku da bilo što kupujem, pa sam dan prije nego smo je uzeli iz bolnice kupila i bočice i dude i sterilizator i grijač i formulu - nije bilo nikakve potrebe da to kupim unaprijed. Iako, nisam imala pojma kako se radi obrok od adaptiranog mlijeka, pa sam po uputama iz knjige dr. Searsa namjerila složiti obroke za cijeli dan unaprijed pa ih držati u frižideru. Zato sam i kupila grijač. Kad sam to rekla patronažnoj sestri skoro se onesvijestila   :Laughing:

----------


## mamma Juanita

Mima, ali na svakoj kutiji pise kako se sprema bocica, koliko vode, koliko praha i za koju je dob, koliko obroka dnevno.
Ja sam neki dan bas malo proucavala te formule u DMu  :Saint:   i ne kuzim u cemu je problem. Biras isto ko sto bi birala izmedju raznih drugih proizvoda za bebu.  :Wink:

----------


## BusyBee

Mima, to sam ja rekla gore: neka ti kaze pedijatar kako prepoznati koje je koje mlijeko, kakva postoje i koja su za sta.

Ja nemam povjerenja ni u koga kad mi kaze da je formula xy marke najbolja. Najbolja po cemu? Svaka beba drugacije reagira na odredjenu formulu, a one su nutritivno vrlo, vrlo slicne.
Osim Mx, koji je kaloricniji ili Cx koji je za bebe s izrazitim problemom grceva ili Px koji je gusci i "tezi" od obicnih formula pa je pogodan za bebe s refluxom jer se teze vraca. Ili PRE ili 0 formule koje su za nedonoscad.

Ostalo imas u reklamama. **** se fura na BIO sastojke, (kršitelj koda) se ne ogradjuje od GMO sastojaka, bebelac se fura da je super jer se moze kupiti samo u ljekarnama (lupam samo primjera radi). .. danas, ako imam zdravu bebu bez nekih specijalnih potreba, i ako mi zaista sva ova dostupna forumska pomoc i podrska u vidu SOS mama ne bi pomogla, gledala bih ima li na trzistu formula obogacena DHA i ARA kiselinama.

----------


## Mima

Mama Juanita, ovo da nisam znala kako se formula priprema ispričala sam kao anegdotu, i ne mislim da bi pedijatar TO trebao govoriti roditeljima. 

No ne bih se baš složila da je formula kojom se dijete hrani isto što i krema za guzu. A evo, baš dobro da si to spomenula - i te količine prema dobi koje pišu na kutijama su vrlo upitne. Možda nisi primijetila, ali puno puta se i tu na forumu pojave dileme roditelja oko toga koliko bi djeca zapravo trebala piti formule, jer im se djeca ne uklapaju u ono što na kutiji piše. Eto i TO bi trebao reći doktor.

----------


## Mima

Pa i ne mislim da pedijatar treba reći koja je najbolja, ali bi možda mogli reći  na primjer - (kršitelj koda) možete trošiti do 6. mjeseca bez dohrane ALI se oni ne ograđuju od GMO proizvoda. Eto, pružiti takvu vrstu informacije. Ili reći postoje vam hrane (kršitelj koda), (kršitelj koda) itd.   :Laughing:  ja, bome, to uopće nisam znala. 

No, zapravo i ne sumnjam da pedijatri i pružaju takvu vrstu informacija.

----------


## mamma Juanita

kuzim, Mima, za anegdotu  :Wink:  .
zar nisu one mjere na kutiji samo okvirne?
ja sam zivjela u uvjerenju da se beba hrani adaptiranim isto "na zahtjev", tj. jede koliko i kad zeli, osim ako jako ispada izvan onih krivulja rasta :? .

----------


## Mima

Nemam pojma, mislim da se ne smije davati previše adaptiranog jer bi se dijete moglo nadebljati. Eto, ne znam to uopće  :? 

Moje dijete nikad nije tražilo i ne traži jesti tj. ne zahtjeva i ne želi, pa mi je itekako bitno koliko MORA pojesti dnevno.

----------


## mamma Juanita

ode topic :D ....



> No ne bih se baš složila da je formula kojom se dijete hrani isto što i krema za guzu.


 moje cure vole jos i sad ugrabit svaku priliku da pojedu malo kreme  :Grin:  .
sala mala.

ma nije isto cime se beba hrani i cime maze guzu, samo sam htjela reci da  ni razlika medju raznim formulama nije tako drasticno velika.




> Moje dijete nikad nije tražilo i ne traži jesti tj. ne zahtjeva i ne želi, pa mi je itekako bitno koliko MORA pojesti dnevno


moja starija je slican tip, ona skoro nikad nije plakala da bi jela, al ja sam joj ponudila kad bi "namirisala" da je gladna (i sad je takva  :Rolling Eyes:  ), mada smo mi dojili, tim vise sto se kod dojenja ne moze izmeriti kolicina, zakljucujes po nekim drugim parametrima jel beba dobro napreduje.
 mislim da je uvijek tu u pitanju spoj roditeljske intuicije i zdravog razuma.

----------


## BusyBee

Adaptirano se daje u vise manje strogim/jednakim razmacima jer je teze probavljivo od majcinog mlijeka i opterecuje probavu. Uz adaptirano obavezno ide i dodatna tekucina izmedju obroka (voda). Tablice kolicine koju treba pojesti su okvirne, ali su gornja granica koliko je OK pojesti u jednom obroku.

Uputa se strogo treba pridrzavati - ako se stavlja manje praha da se npr. ustedi, beba bi mogla biti pothranjena, a ako se stavlja vise, da se "pojaca" obrok, da bude zasitnije i/ili kako bi prezderana prespavala noc, mogli bi stradati bebini bubrezi.

Ja nisam stava da je adaptirano otrov (ne mislim da je itko ovdje takvog stava, ali jednom sam, na drugom forumu, naletila na takvu izjavu), ali treba biti discipliniran i pridrzavati se uputstava za upotrebu/drzanje/rok trajanja ...

----------


## Mima

> moje cure vole jos i sad ugrabit svaku priliku da pojedu malo kreme  .
> sala mala.


  :Laughing:  konačno mi je jasno zašto Lea puže kao šprih prema kremama - hoće se dijete konačno pošteno najesti   :Grin:

----------


## mamma Juanita

to valjda i moja sveki misli  :Laughing:

----------


## nine

*1*.Što se tiče rekla-kazala odavno sam čula (prije nego sam bila trudna) da pedijatri preporučuju određena adaptirana mlijeka zbog postotka i zarade od tih proizvođaća,tako da ne stojim iza toga.  :Grin:  

*2*.U bolnici su mojoj bebici davali (kršitelj koda) 0 samo zato što je to mlijeko donirano bolnici jer su ionako jadni pa nemaju uvijek ni jednokratnih pelena, ne mijenjaju bebe dovoljno često, (dobila gljivice), ne prokuhavaju bočice (bijeli jezik), daju moje mlijeko izdojeno (nedokazano, opet rekla-kazala: ne daju) itd.
Jedino što su mi savjetovali je da beba jede 40ml po izlasku iz bolnice i da su oni davali (kršitelj koda) 0 i da se savjetujem s pedijatrom ako želim promijeniti formulu.  :Wink:  

*3*.patronažna mi je savjetovala da nakon 3000g bebine težine prijeđem na 1 i to *** jer je (kršitelj koda) djelomično adaptirano mlijeko i ona ga svojoj bebi nikad nebi dala (naravno da smo pokušavali i dojiti zajedno)ali da prvo pitam pedijatra. :? 

*4*.pitala pedijatra, on rekao može, kako god vi hočete samo nemojte to raditi prečesto jer se bebin organizam teže privikava na te promjene

*5*.osuli se,povračali,imali grčeve,sve to mjesec dana dok nisu ustanovili (od oka) da je možda alergija na mlijeko, rekla nam pedijatrica kupite **** HA1, kupili i osip nestao preko noći


Eto toliko o znanju pedijatara, objašnjenjima, kapima vitamina D idr.
Sve što sam saznala,saznala sam preko vaših i sl. stranica. Čak sam i sama prije njih svih znala da mi je beba alergična na mlijeko ali su me uvjeravali da se prejeda pa povrača i da je osip jer ne ispirem dobro robicu!!!!!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 
Znaći sasvim su mi uskratili informaciju o prehrani nedojene bebe (doktori i stručno osoblje)

A o neonatologiji i dojenju nekad negdi u drugoj temi jer sam previše ljuta kako nisam bila informirana dovoljno ni s te strane i kako se mlijeko moglo sačuvati da su mi dali da dojim na vrijeme......  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## nine

> .Meni se dijete rodilo prerano, dok je ležala u bolnici ja sam bila u prevelikom šoku da bilo što kupujem, pa sam dan prije nego smo je uzeli iz bolnice kupila i bočice i dude i sterilizator i grijač i formulu - nije bilo nikakve potrebe da to kupim unaprijed. Iako, nisam imala pojma kako se radi obrok od adaptiranog mlijeka, pa sam po uputama iz knjige dr. Searsa namjerila složiti obroke za cijeli dan unaprijed pa ih držati u frižideru. Zato sam i kupila grijač. Kad sam to rekla patronažnoj sestri skoro se onesvijestila


 :? Znaći li to da se mogu složiti obroci pa u frižider ili ne?

----------


## Mima

NE, formula se mora svježe pripremati. Doktor Sears je američki pedijatar, i tko zna kakvih formula ima na njihovom tržištu - ali formule koje su kod nas dostupne moraju se pripremati neposredno prije hranjenja.

----------


## nine

A jadna ja isto kupila knjigu od nekog amerikanca
 :Grin:  i već se ponadala   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Mima

Inače, ne bih htjela da ispadne da se ja žalim što nam doktor nije htio preporučiti neku određenu formulu, meni je to zapravo bilo baš simpatično jer on nikako nije htio reklamirati nekog određenog proizvođača. Ja sam ionako već bila odlučila nastaviti s (kršitelj koda)ovom hranom (bez obzira na bojkot i na GMO), jer je Lea u bolnici dobivala PreNAN i odlično napredovala na njemu. No, MM je uporno ispitivao doktora koja je formula najbolja i nije prestao niti nakon što je doktor pet puta rekao da su sve iste i da ne želi reklamirati, pa je dr. ipak na kraju rekao PA DOBRO NASTAVITE S NANOM. Eto, i najprodojećiji pedijatri pokleknu pred upornim roditeljima   :Grin:

----------


## mamazika

Što je najbolje napraviti kad mama u rodilištu dobije savjet da treba hraniti dijete i adaptiranim mlijekom (nakon dojenja) jer nema dovoljno mlijeka (to obično zaključe kad dijete izgubi više od 10% porođajne težine)? U tim slučajevima se dijete već u rodilištu nadohranjuje na bočicu.

----------


## anchie76

> A o neonatologiji i dojenju nekad negdi u drugoj temi jer sam previše ljuta kako nisam bila informirana dovoljno ni s te strane i kako se mlijeko moglo sačuvati da su mi dali da dojim na vrijeme......


E to je prestrasno i prezalosno - da u takvim situacijama nema dobrog savjeta od strane doktora...

Puno, puno manje zena bi govorilo da nisu mogle dojiti da su dobile pravi savjet u trenutku krize   :Sad:

----------


## anchie76

> Što je najbolje napraviti kad mama u rodilištu dobije savjet da treba hraniti dijete i adaptiranim mlijekom (nakon dojenja) jer nema dovoljno mlijeka (to obično zaključe kad dijete izgubi više od 10% porođajne težine)? U tim slučajevima se dijete već u rodilištu nadohranjuje na bočicu.


Sto napraviti?  Ako dijete izgubi vise od 10% porodjajne tezine, to je vrlo cesto indikator da mama treba pomoc s dojenjem... To nikako ne znaci da mama nema mlijeka, to samo znaci da joj mozda treba pomoci oko savladavanja tehnike - vrlo vjerojatno losa tehnika dojenja ili los polozaj...  A nazalost, rijetki su ti doktori koji mami u tim trenucima predloze da pogledaju kako mama doji pa daju neki savjet kako popraviti situaciju - eto najcesce to bude tako da joj preporuce brand adaptiranog mlijeka   :Sad:

----------


## Natasa30

> Mima prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> .Meni se dijete rodilo prerano, dok je ležala u bolnici ja sam bila u prevelikom šoku da bilo što kupujem, pa sam dan prije nego smo je uzeli iz bolnice kupila i bočice i dude i sterilizator i grijač i formulu - nije bilo nikakve potrebe da to kupim unaprijed. Iako, nisam imala pojma kako se radi obrok od adaptiranog mlijeka, pa sam po uputama iz knjige dr. Searsa namjerila složiti obroke za cijeli dan unaprijed pa ih držati u frižideru. Zato sam i kupila grijač. Kad sam to rekla patronažnoj sestri skoro se onesvijestila  
> 
> 
>  :? Znaći li to da se mogu složiti obroci pa u frižider ili ne?


Moze ali nije pozeljno. Lakse ti je imati dovoljn prokuhane vode koja je ohladjena na 50C pa stavljena u termos i onda smuckas svjeze svaki put.

----------


## Natasa30

> nine prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  A o neonatologiji i dojenju nekad negdi u drugoj temi jer sam previše ljuta kako nisam bila informirana dovoljno ni s te strane i kako se mlijeko moglo sačuvati da su mi dali da dojim na vrijeme...... 
> 
> 
> E to je prestrasno i prezalosno - da u takvim situacijama nema dobrog savjeta od strane doktora...
> 
> Puno, puno manje zena bi govorilo da nisu mogle dojiti da su dobile pravi savjet u trenutku krize


Anchie potpisujem  :Love:

----------


## chani

ne znam bas za debljanje beba koje su na adaptiranom,
mojoj jedino pase (kršitelj koda), s drugim formulama sam morala joj raditi obrok svakih sat i pol/dva dok nisam otkrila (kršitelj koda)

jedino mi je problem,
otkad smo poceli malo zesce s nadohranom
pocela se skemba jako isticati,zbucala se
a kod mene u obitelji zacas se prede u pretilo stanje
pa me malo strah da ju ne zbucam odmah na pocetku
kak su mene  :Wink: )
neko je spomenuo manji omjer adaptiranog, da li je to zdravo???
tj. umjesto 3 one zlice iz pakunga, da stavim 2,5 na 90 ml vode?

----------


## BusyBee

> Što je najbolje napraviti kad mama u rodilištu dobije savjet da treba hraniti dijete i adaptiranim mlijekom (nakon dojenja) jer nema dovoljno mlijeka (to obično zaključe kad dijete izgubi više od 10% porođajne težine)? U tim slučajevima se dijete već u rodilištu nadohranjuje na bočicu.


Moj slucaj u kombinaciji s potpunim padom samopouzdanja i nikakvom podrskom okoline (osim MMa).   :Sad:  
Meni su cak i rekli da je polozaj OK i da beba ucinkovito sise, ALI su mi je uzeli kad su je vidjeli da spava sa mnom u krevetu po noci na sisi - nikako drugacije nije htjela (ovo NIKAD vise ne bih dozvolila), ujutro su je vagali prije i posliej podoja, a posprdno-zabrinuti ton kojim mi je sestra saopcila da ja "uopce nemam mlijeka" (treci dan) ubio me do kraja. Nakon toga se nastavila tortura s rasporedom dojenja svaka 3 sata, cak i od moje pedijatrice (iste koja je i Litalu zaj***).... ma jos uvijek mi je   :Crying or Very sad:   kad se prisjetim.

Drugi put... ne cujem nikoga, pratim pelene i opce stanje djeteta i cice imam vani stalno. Kad mi patronazna donese kucnu vagu, strpat cu joj je u xoxo. I za sve nedoumice, pitam vas i nikog vise.

----------


## nine

:/ shit sad sam se opet ufurala u film da je moglo sve drukčije da nisam spojila kasno internet 25.11. a rodila 27.11.
Ko je očekiva bebu misec ranije.
Mislila sam da  ima vremena.  :Grin:  

Nisam pola toga znala šta sad znam. Mislim znala sam one uobičajene stvari o dojenju,čak sam pametovala po bolnici rodiljama.

Nisam imala pojma o dojenju ranije rođenih beba.
Grrrrrrrrrrrrr   :Evil or Very Mad:  sad sam opet ljuta na sebe.

----------


## VedranaV

Nemoj nine, čuvaj sebe i svoje živce. Znala si što si znala, napravila si najbolje što si mogla. Tko zna što će govoriti za 50 godina, što bi sad sve mogli raditi bolje npr. u odgoju, školovanju i sl. Nema se smisla živcirati. Važno je da se trudimo i da volimo svoje klince.

----------


## anchie76

E he, hej Nine.. necemo sad tako   :Saint:  

Dobro je Vedrana rekla... Nemoj se sada ljutiti na sebe...  :Saint:    Od ljutnje sada nikakve koristi... Nesto si naucila iz ove cijele situacije, i mozda ces moci pomoci nekoj drugoj mami koja se neplanski isto nadje u situaciji kao sto si se ti nasla    :Love:   ...

Ne mozemo uvijek znati sto nas ceka.. i stvari nisu uvijek idealne (hm, da li su ikad)... I tko zna kako bi zavrsilo dojenje nas "uspjesnih" dojilja da smo se nasle u tvojoj situaciji...  Evo ja npr., stvarno sam se puno educirala o dojenju i to mi je bilo najbitnije na svijetu, dijete rodjeno u terminu sve 5, a skoro nam je dojenje zavrsilo katastrofalno zbog losih savjeta patronazne  :?   A sta bi tek bilo da je bio rodjen ranije - na to se definitivno nisam pripremala....

To su neke nepredvidjene situacije.. i tu bi trebala doci struka do izrazaja, oni su ti koji bi ti trebali pomoci dojiti u toj kriznoj situaciji, i oni su ti koji bi svaku novu majku trebali nauciti kako se doji... Ali koliko vidimo to se ne desava   :Sad:  

Nemoj kriviti sebe... ne mozes ti SVE znati, niti bi trebala... Ti bi samo trebala izraziti zelju da dojis, a da ti med. osoblje u bolnici pomogne da se to i ostvari u datim okolnostima....  

Eto zato sam se ja odlucila na ovu "osobnu" borbu protiv sistema.... Previse majki dobiva lose savjete.. ja sam isto bila jedna od njih - spasile su me cure s foruma.. i tako da sam odlucila pomoci drugima kako su meni pomogli - jer dobiti kvalitetan savjet sto se tice dojenja u danasnje vrijeme je jako tesko..

Drzi se Nine.. sljedeci put im necemo dati da te zeznu   :Wink:

----------


## mamma Juanita

potpisujem Vedranu i anchie  :Love:  .
nema razloga za osjecaj krivnje, nitko od nas nije savrsen.
svatko od nas radi najbolje sto zna u datom trenutku i puno ovisi o vanjskim okolnostima i podrsci koju (ne) primamo kako ce na kraju ispast.
zato glavu gore, covjek se uci dok je ziv.  :Wink:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> za sve one koji su tecni u engleskom
> preporucam prirucnik
> 
> SECRETS OF THE BABY WHISPERER,autorice TRACY HOGG
> koja ima jako dobra stajalista o hranjenju,smirivanju beba, komuniciranju s njima,uvodenja rasporeda i rutine
>  
> toplo preporucam svima  
> ako naravno mozete nababiti
> ili pogledajte na webu
> ...


http://www.promom.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1976

----------


## mamma Juanita

:Saint:

----------


## VedranaV

Malo drukčije mišljenje, zar ne?

----------


## TeddyBearz

:shock:  Ja imam tu knjigu.  :shock:  Kupila sam je jer je dobila super ocjene na Amazonu.  :shock:

----------


## mamma Juanita

:Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Gle, sad mi se još i kesi.   :Grin:   Što je najgore, imam i onu drugu spomenutu tamo, mislim da je ta još gora.  :shock:  

Ali ok, dobro je znati i što ne treba raditi.   :Grin:

----------


## ~lex~

> http://www.promom.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1976


E, ne vjerujem u ovo... :shock: :?

----------


## VedranaV

Evo kompletnog komentara s Kellymom (http://www.kellymom.com/reviews/revi...whisperer.html):


[quote]Secrets of the Baby Whisperer: How to Calm, Connect, and Communicate with Your Baby 
by Tracy Hogg, with Melinda Blau
Ballantine Books, New York
ISBN: 0345440757

  reviewed by Mary Tatko  

The first time I read Dr. William Sears' warning against "baby trainers," I couldn't help picturing a man in a top hat sending beleaguered babies through a series of hoops. Now I can replace that image with the smiling face of "Baby Whisperer" Tracy Hogg, the apparent ringmaster in today's world of baby trainers. 

In Secrets Of The Baby Whisperer: How To Calm, Connect, And Communicate With Your Baby, Hogg and co-author Melinda Blau promise to help new parents maintain balance by preventing a newborn from dominating their lives. 

Sorting fact from opinion from flat-out fiction in this book's nearly 300 pages is something no new parent should have to do. But parenting advice sells, a fact attested to by the book's New York Times bestseller status, so you can bet plenty of moms and dads are trying out Hogg's suggestions. 

Of course not all her advice contradicts the basics of attachment parenting (which itself is a parenting style that varies from family to family). And I share her fondness for such things as cloth diapers and infant massage. But so much of what Hogg serves up as wholesome, commonsense guidance for mums and dads (she hails from the U.K. and likes to play up her "Englishness") is so obviously counter to natural parenting, and breastfeeding in particular, that this book should come with a warning label. 

The backbone of Hogg's parenting system, a "structured routine" she calls E.A.S.Y., has four components: the amount of time she prescribes for eating (25 to 40 minutes every 2

----------


## mamma Juanita

hoce neko splitat topic?   :Wink:

----------


## anchie76

Ovo je apsolutno prestrasno   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Za nevjerovat koliko netko moze budalastina izmisliti....

Koliko daleko ide ljudska glupost!!!!  Super ce biti to sto znanstvenici pokusavaju napraviti da krave daju ljudsko mlijeko, pa cemo svi piti to ljudsko mlijeko od krava i necemo se morati opterecivati s dojenjem....   HELOUUUUUU!!!!!  Pa ljudsko mlijeko vec postoji!!!!

Nisam smjela ovo citati... Totalno sam ispalila na zivce   :Embarassed:    Ovo stvarno nije dobro za moje zdravlje   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Boze dragi dokle seze ljudska glupost - da KRAVE daju ljudsko mlijeko   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:    Ne mogu doci sebi da je nekome uopce na pamet pala takva ideja  :shock:

Pored zivih i zdravih zena, oni KRAVE tjeraju da prave ljudsko mlijeko... Uf....


_editirala svoj post.. malo sam pukla kad sam ovo procitala_

----------

Pratim ovaj topic vec dugo, nisam se do sada ukljucivala jer je moje misljenje izrazeno u mnogim tudjim postovima. Ono sto je mene osobno najvise zabrinulo u postu Sandygirl, a zacudo jos nitko do sada na to nije reagirao, je sljedece:



> osim toga medicinska sam sestra-primalja


Tek onog trenutka kad te nesretne primalje u samom pocetku njihovog profesionalnog zivota, dakle za vrijeme skolovanja ne budu 
poducavali moderni, educirani profesori - nece se puno toga promijeniti. A do onda cemo i dalje slusati (i citati) slicne, dobroargumentirane izjave i dobivati preporuke za fantasticne knjige "koje ce vas spasiti od kaosa u kuci i ne dozvoliti novorodjencetu da u potpunosti zavlada vasim zivotom" ...
Jer - ipak je ona isla u skolu i valjda nekog vraga zna...  :Wink:

----------


## anchie76

Je Dille, to je jako veliki problem...

Nedavno sam imala priliku vidjeti u udzbeniku "pedijatrija" za medicinu sto pise o dojenju.... Pozlilo mi je   :Sad:     neznas koji savjet je losiji od kojeg, i 99% tih savjeta ce mamu odvesti na adaptirano...

I sto je naravno najgore, onda te sirote med sestre i patronazne, uce zene ono sto su one naucile....  a i u konacnici, one su mediniska struka, pa im zene i vjeruju jer su o tome ucile u skoli...

Doslo mi je da sjednem i placem kad sam vidjela koliko tamo ima losih savjeta   :Crying or Very sad:  ... doslovce mi je izgledalo kao borba s vjetrenjacama... i to objasnjava nevjerojatan broj poziva na SOS telefon, i to objasnjava nase statistike dojenja ...


Mame jednostavno nemaju od koga dobiti kvalitetan savjet kad nalete na problem - a to je jedina stvar sto im treba u tom kriznom trenutku...  Fala bogu za Rode i SOS telefon - one su za pocetak spasile moje dojenje, a i dojenje jaaako puno zena... Ali ne mogu Rode promijeniti u trenu ono sto je godinama uceno, i sto je postalo opceprihvacena stvar.... Za to ce trebati jako puno edukacije.. Ali doci ce i taj dan  8)

----------


## BusyBee

Imam knjigu   :Embarassed:  
Ako netko zeli, poklanjam je. Citljiva je i zabavna.  :D  Osobito ako jos nemate djece. (citala sam je prije nego sam rodila i mislim da sam je cak bila nekome preporucila   :Laughing:  ) Ako vec imate djece, onda je urnebesno smijesna   :Laughing:   jer je (bar meni) potpuno neupotrebljiva jer se zaista radi o dresuri.

Mozda da je posaljem Ivarici za Rodinu biblioteku.  :D   :Laughing:

----------


## puros

> Puros, znam za tvoje iskustvo otprije i žao mi je bilo i tada i sada, najviše tebe kad vidim koliko ti je teško. Ti znaš da i dalje radiš najbolje za svoje dijete u datim okolnostima i to je ono što je važno. Napravila si sve što si mogla i znala i nemaš se zbog čega kriviti, tako svi radimo i svi smo mi ljudi. Ja nisam mogla, čak možda ni htjela, ostati doma sa svojim djetetom tri godine što bi bilo najbolje za njega, dala sam ga u jaslice i to je ono najbolje za njega što sam u datim okolnostima mogla napraviti. Mogla sam otići negdje drugdje roditi ga, porod bi mu bio manje traumatičan (i najbolji za njega), ali nisam. I ne mislim se zbog tih stvari gristi ostatak života, nitko ne može sve raditi savršeno.
> 
> Nego, je li ti bio problem kupiti bočicu NAKON poroda, kad si znala da će mu trebati?


hvala draga, zasuzila sam zbog tvojih toplih riječi. puno pusa od bemba i mene. inače, ja nisam ni kupila prvu bočicu već me je čekala doma kad sam došla 8.dan iz rodilišta. moja draga mama se za sve već bila pobrinula.  :Saint:

----------


## hildegard

Prije kojih dva tjedna je jedna doc u vijestima (24 sata) na Novoj tv rekla da se preporuča dojenje do godine dana starosti ali nikako ne duže od 15 mjeseci starosti. Duže dojenje postaje  *OPASNO*  :shock: za emotivni razvoj dijeteta, ako sam dobro shvatila dijete se previše veže za majku, valjda misle da se teže socijalizira???? 
Ja sam mislila dojiti do kad bude moje dijete to htjelo.

Komentari???

----------


## Mima

Imaš o tome cijeli topic   :Wink:

----------


## passek

> Prije kojih dva tjedna je jedna doc u vijestima (24 sata) na Novoj tv rekla da se preporuča dojenje do godine dana starosti ali nikako ne duže od 15 mjeseci starosti. Duže dojenje postaje  *OPASNO*  :shock: za emotivni razvoj dijeteta, ako sam dobro shvatila dijete se previše veže za majku, valjda misle da se teže socijalizira???? 
> Ja sam mislila dojiti do kad bude moje dijete to htjelo.
> 
> Komentari???


Vidi
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...=190756#190756

----------


## hildegard

Kad malo razmislim ne znam ni sama kako mi nije palo na pamet da su se rode razgraktale u vezi te gljuposti   :Heart:  (veli MM da rode ne grakču nego klepeču).

----------


## natural

pogledajte nesto o formuli na www.thedoctorwithin.com

----------


## martinovamama

Da,i ja sam odvalila na izjavu dr iz ,mislim Rijeke i to pedijatra.Tko zna kako bi kod nas bilo da nisam saznala za ovaj forum odmah nakon poroda.Jesam,kupila sam bočicu prije poroda ali ona još stoji zapakovana -nije korištena!Ja i moje dijete još uvijek uspješno dojimo zahvaljujući pedijatru u rodilištu koji je odmah nakon poroda pokazao pravi položaj a moj malac je pravi borac pa je odmah skužio o čemu se radi.Prošli smo bez ragada na bradavicama,bez mastitisa i mogu reći sve moje sumnje tipa nemam dovoljno mlijeka otklonili su postovi na ovom forumu a i moja tvrdoglavost.A zvocanja sa straneužas! I sad traju i to od onim koje nisu ni dana dojile.

----------


## Sandaaa

ja bih malo podigla ovu temu...

moja se beba još nije rodila, ali bih htjela biti spremna unaprijed ako budemo imali eventualnih problema sa dojenjem. naime, prepala sam se nedavno kad je jedna moja frendica rodila i odlučila dojiti bebu te stoga nije kupila niti jednu bočicu. usred noći došlo je do začepljenja dojki i bebu nije mogla nahraniti do jutra kad su trčali u ljekarnu po bočice i adaptirano mlijeko. mi ćemo pokušati dojiti, ali želim za svaki slučaj imati spremnu i koju bočicu.
zanima me vaša preporuka, je li za tako malu bebicu bolje uzeti staklene ili plastične bočice i čije? nuk ili (kršitelj koda)???
i zanima me vezano uz dudice koje preporučujete? i koja je razlika između dnevnih i noćnih? mislim beba ionako preko dana dosta spava pa koje su onda bolje?

pomozite početnici i neznalici...

----------


## NatasaM...

Procitaj ili si isprintaj tekstove s ovog linka:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=239&Show=2117
Izmedju ostalog, tu su i odgovori na tvoja na pitanja.

Korisno bi ti bilo i ovo:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=239&Show=2116

Jos nesto: memoriraj broj SOS telefona u mobitel, za slucaj da nesto zasteka jos u rodilistu. 

I - sretno!   :Heart:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Ja bih ti radije predložila da investiraš u (kršitelj koda)ove prsne školjke (ima ih i Medela, ali su skuplje). Spašavaju bradavice od ragada i dojke od prepunjenosti jer dozvoljavaju (lagano masirajući) slobodno oticanje viškova mlijeka koje bi zaostajalo i stvaralo kvrge. Ja sam ih ponijela u rodilište i to mi je bila jedna od najkorisnijih stvari za dojenje. I još se dobro informiši kako da ispratiš početnu prepunjenost dojki (ovdje ti SOS telefon može biti od krucijalne važnosti), i samo hrabro naprijed. Bočice za svaki slučaj ti ZAISTA ne trebaju.

----------


## tropical

bočice ne trebaju. slažem se i podržavam

----------


## anchie76

> usred noći došlo je do začepljenja dojki i bebu nije mogla nahraniti do jutra kad su trčali u ljekarnu po bočice i adaptirano mlijeko.


Ovo sto se njoj desilo - definitivno nije rjesenje odlazak po bocicu i adaptirano (niti u sred noci, a niti ujutro).  Ako dodje do zacepljenja, onda se mora masirati, po mogucnosti rucno izdajati (izdajalica nezna koji je dio zacepljen pa nepotrebno izdaja cijelu dojku), stavljati kupus i forsirati dojenje sto vise na tu upaljenu dojku. Ima tu jos puno stvari koje se mogu napraviti, a niti jedna ne ukljucuje adaptirano. Koristenje adaptiranog u takvoj situaciji zagarantirano ce jos zakomplicirati problem.

Ja ti toplo savjetujem da ne kupujes bocice, vjeruj nama koje smo to prosle.  BIT ce kriza sigurno.  I ako budes imala bocicu i adapt doma, dat ces ga.   

Puno bolje je procesljati probleme na dojenju, vidjeti koje muke su mame imale na pocecima, i iz njihovih problema i nasih odgovora pripremiti se najbolje moguce za ono sto te ocekuje.  Prevenirati ovo sto se desilo tvojoj frendici.

Sretno   :Smile:

----------


## pinocchio

> Ja bih ti radije predložila da investiraš u (kršitelj koda)ove prsne *školjke* (ima ih i Medela, ali su skuplje). *Spašavaju bradavice od ragada i dojke od prepunjenosti* jer dozvoljavaju (lagano masirajući) slobodno oticanje viškova mlijeka koje bi zaostajalo i stvaralo kvrge.


školjkice mogu pomoći u nekim situacijama ali kao najbolja preventiva protiv ragada je dobar i udoban položaj u kojem majka doji i pravilan položaj djeteta na dojci. najčešće su za dojenje potrebne SAMO dojke, sve ostalo se koristi rijetko i povremeno i u nekim situacijama i stoga ništa ne treba kupovati unaprijed.

a dojke od prepunjenosti spašava isključivo dojenje na zahtjev  :Wink:

----------


## dambo

> Sandaaa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  usred noći došlo je do začepljenja dojki i bebu nije mogla nahraniti do jutra kad su trčali u ljekarnu po bočice i adaptirano mlijeko.
> 
> 
> Ovo sto se njoj desilo - definitivno nije rjesenje odlazak po bocicu i adaptirano (niti u sred noci, a niti ujutro).  Ako dodje do zacepljenja, onda se mora masirati, po mogucnosti rucno izdajati (izdajalica nezna koji je dio zacepljen pa nepotrebno izdaja cijelu dojku), stavljati kupus i forsirati dojenje sto vise na tu upaljenu dojku. Ima tu jos puno stvari koje se mogu napraviti, a niti jedna ne ukljucuje adaptirano. Koristenje adaptiranog u takvoj situaciji zagarantirano ce jos zakomplicirati problem.
> 
> Ja ti toplo savjetujem da ne kupujes bocice, vjeruj nama koje smo to prosle.  BIT ce kriza sigurno.  I ako budes imala bocicu i adapt doma, dat ces ga.   
> ...



xxx

Definitivno. Bočica u kućici je napast kad beba puno plače. Ja sam mislila da radim dobro sa samo 40-70ml popodne adap. da se donekle smiri to popodnevno plakanje pa sam s 3 mjeseca dobila takvo začepljnje, mastitis, naučila sebe i njega 'lijenom' sisanju i završila na kirurgiji. Sav gnoj koji su mi kirurzi iscijedili - nekad je bio mlijeko koji je bebač mogao popapati da smo si na vrijeme dali truda...   :Crying or Very sad:   Ne želim plašiti. Sorry. Samo slušaj ove pozitivne priče. 

Ne znam ima li koja beba da prve noći uglavnom ne plače? One koje spavaju i tak treba buditi, ako se cica začepi ionako moraš masirati. Pa onda masiraš i dojiš! Što prije to savladaš, kasnije će ti biti lakše. Ja sam svoje bočice skupo platila!

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> Strobery Shortcake prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja bih ti radije predložila da investiraš u (kršitelj koda)ove prsne *školjke* (ima ih i Medela, ali su skuplje). *Spašavaju bradavice od ragada i dojke od prepunjenosti* jer dozvoljavaju (lagano masirajući) slobodno oticanje viškova mlijeka koje bi zaostajalo i stvaralo kvrge.
> 
> 
> školjkice mogu pomoći u nekim situacijama ali kao *najbolja preventiva protiv ragada je dobar i udoban položaj u kojem majka doji i pravilan položaj djeteta na dojci*. najčešće su za dojenje potrebne SAMO dojke, sve ostalo se koristi rijetko i povremeno i u nekim situacijama i stoga ništa ne treba kupovati unaprijed.
> 
> a dojke od prepunjenosti spašava isključivo dojenje na zahtjev


Boldano potpisujem milion puta.
Ali pošto sam sa prvim djetetom prošla kroz sve greške i probleme koji su se mogli pojaviti (samo još nisam, hvala Bogu, imala apces), sigurna sam da su mi školjkice uz dobro informisanje, rano stavljanje na dojku, praktikovanje dobrog položaja djeteta na njoj, dojenje na zahtjev, podrške osoblja u porodilištu, dosta pomogle da naše dojenje krene u pravom smjeru. Ne mislim da su one neko čudotvorno rješenje, mojoj konstituciji grudi i negativnom iskustvu od prije su mnogo pomogle (kad sam ih prvi put skinula za izlazak iz kuće, odmah su mi se u problematičnoj lijevoj dojci počeli stvarati čvorići i ploče).

----------


## sisalo

a što uraditi ako se majka mora vratiti ranije na posao, a želi nastaviti isključivo dojiti svoju bebu!?! a beba ima 4 mjeseca????
jedino mi je rješenje izdajanje i bočica, jer nekako ne vjerujem da će bebu MM hraniti na žličicu, šalicu... dok ja radim...grozno...zašto nije normalno da bebe idu s majkom na posao....kad već MORAMO na posao dok su nam bebe male? ja ću morat ako me zaposle, jer mi to znači stabilnu egzistenciju, napokon!!!
već mi se sad srce para samo kad se sjetim koliko joj puno znači nenutritivno dojenje, a da mene neće biti...katastrofa...
zato me zanimaju vaša iskustva koje su bočice najsličnije dojci (da je teško vući mlijeko, sličnost sa uskom i dugačkom bradavicom...), i koje su izdajalice najbolje?

----------


## sisalo

a što uraditi ako se majka mora vratiti ranije na posao, a želi nastaviti isključivo dojiti svoju bebu!?! a beba ima 4 mjeseca????
jedino mi je rješenje izdajanje i bočica, jer nekako ne vjerujem da će bebu MM hraniti na žličicu, šalicu... dok ja radim...grozno...zašto nije normalno da bebe idu s majkom na posao....kad već MORAMO na posao dok su nam bebe male? ja ću morat ako me zaposle, jer mi to znači stabilnu egzistenciju, napokon!!!
već mi se sad srce para samo kad se sjetim koliko joj puno znači nenutritivno dojenje, a da mene neće biti...katastrofa...
zato me zanimaju vaša iskustva koje su bočice najsličnije dojci (da je teško vući mlijeko, sličnost sa uskom i dugačkom bradavicom...), i koje su izdajalice najbolje?

----------


## Scandalous

Pitanje o bočicama, a svi tekstovi o dojenju... I sad ne znam jel valjaju il ne... 

S obzirom na oprečna mišljenja o sve vezanom za djecu, oslonit ću se na mamu... Tko bi više znao kome vjerovati...  i kupit ću jednu bočicu... za svaki slučaj... Ako je iti malo beba na mene, poslužit će nam za ukras, možda kao vaza za cviće... baš kao i duda i 'umjetna hrana'... 

Btw i obrnuta situacija može biti itekakav problem, samo pitajte moju mamu... 

Nego... iz prve ruke-jel može netko napokon reći jel valjaju te (kršitelj koda)ove i općenito (kršitelj koda)... sve što ja čujem su preporuke iz desete ruke... meni se svidjelo što sam pročitala i zasada su mi jedini izbor...

----------


## Elinor

> jer nekako ne vjerujem da će bebu MM hraniti na žličicu, šalicu...


Možda te muž iznenadi. Moj je recimo bio u čudu kad sam počela kupovati platnene pelene, a poslije je postao vatreni zagovornik platnenih i sve je maltretirao pričom o užasnim plastičnim pelenama.  :Grin:  Vjerujem da bi i tvoj muž hranio bebu na šalicu kad bi ga uvjerila da je tako bolje za bebu.  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

Scandalous, ovo nije podforum, a niti forum, na kojem bi izmjenjivali iskustva o kvaliteti bocica.
nadam se da razumijes  :Smile:

----------


## Scandalous

> Scandalous, ovo nije podforum, a niti forum, na kojem bi izmjenjivali iskustva o kvaliteti bocica.
> nadam se da razumijes


Pa ne baš... ako ovoj temi nije mjesto na ovom forumu, zašto nije zaključana... ili zašto nigdje nije upozoreno da se tema kosi s pravilima ovog foruma... ili je meni nešto promaklo? :/ 

I još jedno pitanje-da li se kosi sa pravilima foruma korištenje bočice u bilo kojoj dobi?

----------


## leonisa

ne znam da li si citala ovu temu prije nego li si napisala post... :/ 
ona postoji jos iz 2005 u svrhu educirana i informiranja u cilju podrske i promocije laktivizma.

bocice i dude za hranjenje spadaju pod doseg Pravilnika te je svako njihovo spominjanje i reklamiranje, bas kao i preporuke koje nisu u kontekstu informiranja i prijavljivanja kršenja tog istog Pravilnika, u spurotnosti sa pravilima foruma.

jasnije?  :Smile:  

i ne kosi se s pravilima foruma KORISTENJE bocice, vec reklamiranje.
a da bi ti netko odgovorio na pitanje koja je najbolja, mora ju izreklamirati, zar ne  :Wink:

----------


## Scandalous

Sr..e a baš tila pitati za jedne 'popularne'...   :No-no:  

Ali u svrhu promicanja dojenja, mogu li onda ovdje pitati za iskustva i mišljenja vezano za bočice (nebitno koje marke), odnosno njihovu zamjenu i štetnost bočica... Tj. bočice vs sve ostalo ?

Kako da dam djetetu nešto za popit i slično, ako se ne koriste bočice? Odmah one čaše s posebnim vrhom ili obične plastične ili što već?

Evo iskreno vam priznajem da je jako teško snaći se u bezdudaškom virtualnom svijetu kad si cijeli život okružen dudaškim svijetom... 

Ako se u kasnijoj nekoj dobi djetetu da bočica, hoće li ga to odviknuti od dojenja? 

Al mene iskreno ne zanima što ovaj ili onaj doktor ima za reći, niti ovo ili ono istraživanje, već što forumske mame kažu...

----------


## Davor

A žlica i šalica?

----------


## Lutonjica

moje dijete je s 2 mjeseca starosti pilo iz najobičnije čaše  :Smile:

----------


## Scandalous

> A žlica i šalica?


Ok, ali zašto? I kad?

----------


## Davor

Pa recimo kada trebaš dijete napuniti s tekućinom a dojenje nije opcija, od dana 0 na dalje. Bočica kod dojene djece radi konfuziju, a žlica i šalica ne.

----------


## MGrubi

> Kako da dam djetetu nešto za popit i slično, ako se ne koriste bočice? Odmah one čaše s posebnim vrhom ili obične plastične ili što već?
> 
> .


kad sam počela sa dohranom davala sam joj vodu na žličicu, da prihvati 
kasnije je pila sa onom čašom na kljun, i kasnije na čašu

kad se doji , nema potrebe koristiti bočicu, jer kasnije ti se dijete navikne na bočicu pa se ne da odviknuti

----------


## leonisa

kad je krenula s dohranom, pila je vodu iz case (za rakiju, ona mala). kasnije vou iz boce (kako mi odrasli pijemo).
sa godinu i nesto krenula je piti sa sportskim cepom- utjecalo je na tehniku.

eto, iskustvo majke forumasice  :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

> moje dijete je s 2 mjeseca starosti pilo iz najobičnije čaše


A ja necaka tri dana starog hranila izdojenim mlijekom na casu i pokazivala bratu kako da to radi.  Oni piju isto kao i mi. Samo smo mi zabrijali da dijete MORA imati bocicu kad je malo.  Reklame su ucinile svoje. Steta...

----------


## apricot

> Kako da dam djetetu nešto za popit i slično, ako se ne koriste bočice?


o kojoj starosti djeteta govorimo?

----------


## Scandalous

> Scandalous prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kako da dam djetetu nešto za popit i slično, ako se ne koriste bočice?
> 
> 
> o kojoj starosti djeteta govorimo?


To je također jedno od pitanja... jasno da je 6 mjeseci isključivo dojenje, od toga ne odstupam ni jednog milimetra... pretpostavljala sam da se negdje nakon toga daje čaj, voda ili nešto slično... 

I nije stvar u tome da se daje nešto za piti, nego to da dijete može i samostalno sa bočicom, dok je sa čašama druga priča...

----------


## apricot

one bočice sa sportskim čepom su odlične
pa šak i čaša sa kljunom, ako već želiš izbjeći prolijevanje
i, ne treba ti čaj, to ti je samo obojana voda sa šećerom
tvoje mlijeko i voda će biti sasvim dovoljni... nekoliko godina  :D 

sa godinu dana već sami mogu držati čaše i šalice s vrlo malo prolijevanja
samo kupi nelomljive

i... daj čekaj da prođe tih šest mjeseci!
pa još nisi ni rodila   :Laughing:

----------


## Scandalous

Pa kad sam nestrpljiva... a i volim biti spremna... pa imam popis što trebam kupiti... Imam bočicu i mlijeko, al čini se da to križam i dodajem plastičnu čašu i izdajalicu...  :?

----------


## _Candy Candy_

Bolje da mlijeko uopće ne kupuješ, ja ga nikad nisam kupila. Jednostavno sam zamislila da ne postoji, jer nisam htjela doći u napast npr. u trenucima kad se zapitam da li je mm dovoljno. A dućani su ionako svugdje ako stvarno zatreba.

----------


## apricot

> Pa kad sam nestrpljiva... a i volim biti spremna... pa imam popis što trebam kupiti... Imam bočicu i mlijeko, al čini se da to križam i dodajem plastičnu čašu i izdajalicu...  :?


ne treba bočica
ne treba mlijeko
ne treba sterilizator
ne treba četka za čišćenje bočica
ne treba duda
ne treba nikakav termometar za mjerenje temperature sadržaja bočice
ne treba termosica...

jel vidiš koliko smo već u startu uštedjele?!  :D

----------


## Scandalous

Daj mi nemoj davati ideju, za većinu ovog nisam ni znala da postoji  :Laughing:  

Dobila sam dudice na poklon... i to je to sa ovog popisa 'ne trebamo'... Milsim da ću morati osim popisa poklona, sastaviti popis 'nemojte mi kupovati niti pod razno' i podijeliti okolo...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Davor

Ne vjeruj Danajcima ni kad darove nose. To što si dobila te ne obvezuje da to ikada iskoristiš (osim možda u neke kinki svrhe  :Grin:  ).

----------


## Storma

:Laughing:

----------


## Scandalous

A kad tako postaviš stvari, onda mislim da mi ipak treba bočica  8)

----------


## Storma

Bocice i dude za hranjenje spadaju pod doseg Pravilnika te je svako   njihovo spominjanje i reklamiranje, bas kao i preporuke koje nisu u   kontekstu informiranja i prijavljivanja kršenja tog istog Pravilnika, u   suprotnosti sa pravilima foruma.

----------

